# how to tape 1/4" gap in dry wall repair



## dainova (Oct 15, 2005)

I have this 1/4" or about gap after installing 1x1' patch in the ceiling, I didn't have a tape so just put compound (it also screwed to the wood installed from the back and holds firmly), then in 24 hrs it cracked, I cleaned crack and applied another coat this time it's thin enough. Do you think it will say crack free, is there any time after which you can make sure that crack won't come back.
Is there any other methods to do it without tape, heard that you can put Alex to fill big cave.


Also: what sand paper I have to use to finish ceiling for flat paint (no texture).
From different guys have range 100 - 200. Lowes' guys don't know this at all.
I'm doing first sanding now with 100 and looks not bad.

Tx
Dai


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

dainova said:


> I have this 1/4" or about gap after installing 1x1' patch in the ceiling, I didn't have a tape so just put compound (it also screwed to the wood installed from the back and holds firmly), then in 24 hrs it cracked, I cleaned crack and applied another coat this time it's thin enough. Do you think it will say crack free, is there any time after which you can make sure that crack won't come back.
> Is there any other methods to do it without tape, heard that you can put Alex to fill big cave.
> 
> 
> ...


H/O.......Not a contractor.

You say that you did not have time but you found the time to "Clean out the crack" and re-mud...................


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> H/O.......Not a contractor.
> 
> You say that you did not have time but you found the time to "Clean out the crack" and re-mud...................


He did ? :laughing:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

If you used ready mix compound it will keep cracking everytime the seasons change. Dig it out and get some Durabond 90 in the brown bags, mix it up thick and pack the gap with it, let it set up and then shave any high spots and hit it again if needed. this stuff wont crack on you, as for sanding use 80 grit paper, other wise you'll be sanding for awhile. good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

It cracked cause you didn't use any tape dumba**. There was no bonding.

1.You don't need to cut out your already applied spackle, in-filling the gap is a GOOD thing..

2.BUY A DAMN ROLL OF TAPE (it won't break your bank account, even in this current economy)....

3.Tape, Block, Skim, Sand

It's not brain surgery, if it feels like it...get another profession.

Sorry to be rude, but it's so elementary. Even if your not a finisher, any contractor thats done interior work should/does know that.


----------



## Handyman Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

If i'm reading your post correctly, you are talking about a 1' X 1' patch.The best thing to do is remove what you did and start over ,this time make sure you measure correctly and don't have a gap.

Once you screw in the new piece then it's time for tape and compound.There is probably some basic information on the Home Depot or Lowes sites that can help you or just do a search. Good Luck.


----------



## dainova (Oct 15, 2005)

Tx a lot to all who helped me with good advice 
and didn't try to put my face into mud like first guys did.
Yes it works really well now, I learned that it takes a heck of patience to find all these small places to put compound after I removed pop-corn. 

Guys what grit of sand paper you're using for finishing ceiling, for flat paint (no texture)

Tx again
Dai


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The only Qualm that I have concerns your status. You are NOT A CONTRACTOR or in a related trade. Obvious. There is a DIY forum that will serve you better. Without the caustic responses such as mine!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The only Qualm that I have concerns your status. You are NOT A CONTRACTOR or in a related trade. Obvious. There is a DIY forum that will serve you better. Without the caustic responses such as mine!


I agree, try over at the DIY forum its a nice place. Check it out.


Dave


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

